# Problème avec l’alarme sur iPhone XS Max



## Le.Renard (9 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous, J’ai un problème depuis quelques temps avec mon iPhone: quand je programme l’alarme avant d’aller me coucher, le téléphone ne sonne pas du tout le matin. Ce qui est très problématique... tout les soirs, je programme 2-3 alarme pour le matin pour être sur d’être réveillé à l’heure. Je contrôle à chaque fois que le volume général et de la sonnerie soit à peu près au maximum et pourtant des fois il ne sonne tout simplement pas. Pas de rappel d’alarme rien. J’ai fait la dernière mise à jour (12.1.2) dernièrement et malheureusement mon iPhone a récidivé ce matin. J’ai eu le même problème sur mon ancien 7 plus. 
Comment puis-je remédier à ce problème. 

Merci d’avance!


----------



## Madalvée (9 Janvier 2019)

Un réveil à 7 euros 50 chez un buraliste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Janvier 2019)

Bizarre, peux-tu nous poster tes réglages de l'alarme ?


----------



## LaJague (9 Janvier 2019)

Déjà une restauration


----------



## Petidej (10 Janvier 2019)

Ça le fait de temps à autre et c’est pas un cas exceptionnel au XS Max , ça me le faisait sur iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, 4S, 6, 6S, 7, pourquoi ça je l’ai jamais su... cela m’a occasionné quelques retard au travail ou dans l’autre sens des grasses matinées


----------



## mood8moody (13 Décembre 2020)

Même problème avec mon iPhone XS que ce soit sous IOS 13 ou IOS 14 que je viens d'installer récemment. iPhone pas en mode silencieux, plusieurs réveils 3 ou 4, son d'alarmes au max, choix d'une alarme genre incendie, pas de recurrence mais la fonction rappel activé.

Pourtant 1 absence, le matin au bureau et 1 fois le gamin est resté à la maison au lieu d'aller à l'école : grasse mat pour les deux et deux fois la maitresse qui m'appelle pour le récupérer car en retard.

Le réveil ne sonne pas, j'ai juste le rappel d'alarme qui s'affiche sur l'écran et toutes les autres alarmes sont désactivés. 

L'appel du téléphone me réveil direct (la maitresse en occurrence), je ne sais pas si c'est un problème lié à mon apple watch qui est toujours en mode silencieux, je l'ai désynchronisé pour voir de l'iPhone.

Ce n'est pas un problème régulier, cela arrive par intermittence donc c'est le piège, je n'ai pas réussi à le reproduire moi-même.

J'ai acheté un réveil à l'ancienne à 16€ en secours.


----------

